# Express entry Canada



## Lakshmipathi Konduru (May 20, 2015)

Hi,
I am Lakshmipathi from India. I am planning to apply for express entry. I will be the primary applicant and my wife and 2 year old daughter will be accompanying me.So do my wife had to take IELTS? Should I have to get her education evaluated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Lakshmipathi Konduru said:


> Hi,
> I am Lakshmipathi from India. I am planning to apply for express entry. I will be the primary applicant and my wife and 2 year old daughter will be accompanying me.So do my wife had to take IELTS? Should I have to get her education evaluated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Have you read the guidance on the CIC website?


----------



## binny318 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Hi,
> I am Lakshmipathi from India. I am planning to apply for express entry. I will be the primary applicant and my wife and 2 year old daughter will be accompanying me.So do my wife had to take IELTS? Should I have to get her education evaluated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you want to take points for your spouse, she needs to take IELTS and has her education assesment done as well.


----------



## Lakshmipathi Konduru (May 20, 2015)

Thank you for sharing the info


----------

